
Easy-to-use auto-SSL reverse proxy as a Docker container (Caddy, Let’s Encrypt) - spyc
https://github.com/hartwork/docker-ssl-reverse-proxy
======
NickBusey
Looks cool, but this is exactly what Traefik does as well.

[0] [https://docs.traefik.io/user-guide/docker-and-lets-
encrypt/](https://docs.traefik.io/user-guide/docker-and-lets-encrypt/)

~~~
spyc
True. Traefik is not nearly as easy to set up, though.

